# Unable to detect my multimedia Keys



## suhijo (Aug 13, 2014)

EHLO

I have been struggling with my multimedia Keys Pause/Start and stuffs like that. So I  found out `xev` and used it and configure manually with Xfce or now my window-maker, but when I press it are undetectable, while others like bright and Wlan on/off does. 

How do I fix this? looks like my keyboard is not recognized properly by FreeBSD?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 15, 2014)

It depends on the keyboard.  Some USB keyboards are composite devices, with extra buttons being part of a device that is separate from the main keyboard.  Some notebook keyboards have extra function keys.  Which brand and model of keyboard do you have?


----------



## suhijo (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't know, what should I do to know what model do I have?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 15, 2014)

Is it on a notebook?  Then give the brand and model number of the notebook.  If it is a desktop keyboard, the brand and model are on the back.


----------



## suhijo (Aug 16, 2014)

It's an Asus  X44H


----------



## T-Daemon (Aug 17, 2014)

Maybe some other client is capturing the key press events. Try xev from a clean X session:
`$ xinit /usr/local/bin/xterm -- :1`


----------



## suhijo (Aug 17, 2014)

No, nothing happens with those keys.


----------



## suhijo (Aug 20, 2014)

*W*hat happens? *N*obody has a clue?


----------



## suhijo (Aug 30, 2014)

well, thanks for the help anyway.


----------

